# finished stairs



## bpoor (Jun 21, 2010)

any suggestions on finish stairs? i just tore out the wall to wall and the stair carpet. Now I need to do wood stairs


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*custom stairs*

i helped some one in town, well he riped out the all mdf steps wall to wal set and a came up with the rest, i wish a had a pic of the old stair, but you willl need finished aok treads and some house stringers and some cut or open stringers, can you post a picture of the well opening?


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

by the way im not looking for work nor advertising anything im just trying to pass along some advise thanks


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bpoor said:


> any suggestions on finish stairs? i just tore out the wall to wall and the stair carpet. Now I need to do wood stairs


this pictures may give you an idea


----------

